# primary



## Todd (Dec 14, 2006)

how crazy is a wine fermentation? Could I put 6 G of wine is a 6.5G carboy and be ok?


----------



## smurfe (Dec 14, 2006)

It depends on the type of wine. Some fruit wines like blueberry foam a lot. Most people do their primary fermentation in a fermenting bucket and then rack to the carboy. If you are doing kits, a 6 gallon (US) is needed. a 6.5 will be too big. 

Smurfe


----------



## Caplan (Dec 14, 2006)

You do get a fair amount of 'cap' (like a beer krausen) on most wines in primary. As smurfe suggests use a plastic primary or if you still want to use a 6.5 US Gal carboy i'd suggest using a blow off tube. Red wine stains are difficult to get out of furniture etc....


----------



## Luc (Dec 15, 2006)

Todd said:


> how crazy is a wine fermentation? Could I put 6 G of wine is a 6.5G carboy and be ok?



Does this tell you enough ????







This was of course after it had blown my airlock.
Foam all over the place  

She who must be obeyed was not amused.  

Be carefull.

Luc


----------



## Luc (Dec 15, 2006)

Todd said:


> how crazy is a wine fermentation? Could I put 6 G of wine is a 6.5G carboy and be ok?



Sorry I knew I had a better one


----------



## cpfan (Dec 15, 2006)

Todd said:


> how crazy is a wine fermentation? Could I put 6 G of wine is a 6.5G carboy and be ok?



Todd the correct answer (imho) is 'IT DEPENDS'. I use 12 US gallon primaries to start 6 gallon kits and have had ferments touch the lid. Rare, but it happens.

Personally I would not use a carboy as a primary for three reasons...

1) size
2) difficult to add ingredients to carboy
3) difficult to stir well enough

Steve


----------



## Todd (Dec 19, 2006)

cpfan said:


> Todd the correct answer (imho) is 'IT DEPENDS'. I use 12 US gallon primaries to start 6 gallon kits and have had ferments touch the lid. Rare, but it happens.
> 
> Personally I would not use a carboy as a primary for three reasons...
> 
> ...



Ok thanks guys. It also sounds like I should be using a 8G bucket instead of the 6.5G my beer uses. I know I should not use the same equipment but for the first batch I probably will to save some expense.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 19, 2006)

Guess I can throw my foaming experience in here. You are correct. An 8 gallon primary is optimal for what you seek. Next time I make this Mead, I will use a primary bucket instead of the carboy. I lost too much wine using this. I ended up loosing close to a gallon on that batch.

Smurfe


----------



## Caplan (Dec 19, 2006)

A few 'cautionary tale' photos there Guys! I've always used brew buckets for primary and after the pics I won't be tempted to use carboys!


----------



## RichBrewer (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm going to have to rethink this. I figured my 6 1/2 gallon carboys would work well. I may have to go buy a bucket instead.


----------

